# The Fallen Outdoors Caseville Lake Trout Derby



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I am a member of a non profit organization that aims to get Veterans out hunting and fishing. I am organizing my first event, and would love to make it a multi-group function. 

Would anyone possibly be interested in teaming up and helping me plan and run this?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

